# Need GM CUST SUPPORT please.



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello, I have a few issues with my cruze that I needed addressed. From what I understand is that you can make a case and that'll be sent out to certain dealerships where I'd bring my car too? I think that would be great so that I could set up an appointment and we'd be on the same page. I'm not sure whose the most active from chevy support but please if you could chime in and I can send you the list.

Thank you, 
Robert.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Octane Cruze

You are correct! We can start a service request for you right from the forum. Please send me a description of the issue, your name, VIN, the name of your dealership and current mileage by private message and I will assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

